# WILD CRAWFISH IN NOVEMBER ?? (for S. FL. Gathering)



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 25, 2018)

So I am looking into getting some crawfish for the S. Fl. Gathering in Nov. ... Reading up on getting some shipped I see that Wild crawfish season is in the Spring... So in Nov. it's pretty much gonna have to be "farm raised" ??  I'm sure wild would be much better than farm raised ??  no ??  

Maybe the smoking brothers/sisters in crawfish country can point me in the right direction to get some shipped in ??


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 25, 2018)

Cajuncrawfish.com will ship whole whole partially boiled crawfish and you finish boling them at your get together.  I've seen live crawfish here in November before, folks have boiled them for Thanksgiving!  I've never bought any that early, way too expensive.  

Mike


----------



## motocrash (Aug 25, 2018)

Never had farm raised,so I can't say.Our creeks are full of them here and they are considered fish bait.Illegal to buy or sell.
My kids (3) and I can catch or limit (200) -finger to thumb diameter- in about an hour and a half.

Fish bait: minnows and chubs (Cyprinidae), salamanders (less than 6 inches), crayfish, and hellgrammites—50 in aggregate (all species combined) unless said person has purchased fish bait and has a receipt specifying the number of individuals purchased by species. Note: Madtoms, crayfish, and salamanders cannot be bought or sold.
Sounds like you need to order some from Weezy.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

Having had both WI wild caught and farm raised..farm raised can be better. If the farm uses quality 'feed' it's actually sweeter meat in my past experiences. Honestly, if farmed crawdads are cheaper, use em. Crawfish have almost no enviromental impact when farmed, and the flavour will only be better then the ones in the wild that eat rotting dead animals. 

Mike's site is a good one I've read people order from before on fb and enjoyed. They also have a good sustainable practice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2018)

I just checked out the site & they are very expensive!
It would cost a fortune for 20-30 people!
Al


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 26, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I just checked out the site & they are very expensive!
> It would cost a fortune for 20-30 people!
> Al


Exactly Al!  Crawfish out of season are very expensive!

Mike


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's a way to get costs down...  One of the members in crawfish country stops by and picks up what I purchase as they are on the way to the S. Fl. Gathering ... deliver them personally and join us for the weekend...   we'll feed ya for the ride home...  LOL...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Here's a way to get costs down...  One of the members in crawfish country stops by and picks up what I purchase as they are on the way to the S. Fl. Gathering ... deliver them personally and join us for the weekend...   we'll feed ya for the ride home...  LOL...


Now this here is a good plan!


----------

